# Fungus gnats



## Logan Pittman (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a trio of tinc patricias in a 24x18x24 exo terra. I had this gnat problem before and thought I solved it but they came back again.... I took the tank outside during the summer and let it bake in the heat, the tank was sealed shut so no bugs from outside would get in, so it didn't really air out...

Wat do?? Some people say its just food for the frogs, well these lazy tincs don't ever chase them! On the rare occasion one of the gnats flies close to one and they catch it, there's always like 3 or more buzzing around elsewhere... Should I try something crazy and add a single thumbnail to the tank to hunt the gnats down? Or am I likely just going to have to throw out all my substrate and restart the tank?  And who's to say they wont come back again??


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Another option might be the CO2-from-dry-ice trick. I am not sure how much that would impact eggs and larvae, though. Maybe two shots at it? One to kill the adults and one a week or so later to kill the flies that have emerged from their larval phase? Sorry, I wish I knew more about he natural history of the species...

Mark


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

They come from outside the viv. You could bleach, boil, bake, etc, but as long as the conditions are favorable for fungus gnats, they will find their way in and reproduce.

What are your concerns about their presence?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I have them in most of my tanks... My pums like them


----------



## Logan Pittman (Jun 6, 2015)

Broseph said:


> They come from outside the viv. You could bleach, boil, bake, etc, but as long as the conditions are favorable for fungus gnats, they will find their way in and reproduce.
> 
> What are your concerns about their presence?


Last time they got so bad my room was swarming with them, they started to get to other points in my house, my parents are going to make me get rid of them it happens again... How am i supposed to breed my frogs if by spraying my tank the gnat population is just going to explode?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

You could try replacing the substrate with pea gravel, that will help. If you currently have an abg or other dirt style substrate.


----------



## Logan Pittman (Jun 6, 2015)

austin said:


> You could try replacing the substrate with pea gravel, that will help. If you currently have an abg or other dirt style substrate.


Yes its abg covered by long fiber spagnum moss, and of course leaf litter. Do you mean mix abg with the gravel? or just use gravel covered by leaf litter?


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Hanging fly paper around the room works. Dont tear it down, dont Co2 bomb it. Why stress the frogs with transporting and killing plants? They come and go frequetnly for me. If its so bad that they are infesting then something is wrong in the tank i would think?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

cmk said:


> Hanging fly paper around the room works. Dont tear it down, dont Co2 bomb it. Why stress the frogs with transporting and killing plants? They come and go frequetnly for me. If its so bad that they are infesting then something is wrong in the tank i would think?


Fly paper is probably a much less invasive solution, actually. Better than what I proposed. However, CO2 would make the plants happier than they have ever been, not kill them ;-)

Mark


----------



## Logan Pittman (Jun 6, 2015)

Other than 4 broms, the only plant I have is philodendron, super hardy.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Just gravel, if you really want to cut down on gnats.



Logan Pittman said:


> Yes its abg covered by long fiber spagnum moss, and of course leaf litter. Do you mean mix abg with the gravel? or just use gravel covered by leaf litter?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m dealing with this now with 2 tanks..although it`s not too bad this time around. 

I open the door`s on the tanks and suck em up with a vacuum cleaner when they come flying out
If you don`t have front opening tanks remove the top and do the same


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I had a ton then I did the same thing... Got the vacuum out every time I saw a few flying around.

By the time I added my geckos they just cleaned up the last remnants. Now I rarely see them. This is all within 2 - 3 weeks.




Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`m dealing with this now with 2 tanks..although it`s not too bad this time around.
> 
> I open the door`s on the tanks and suck em up with a vacuum cleaner when they come flying out
> If you don`t have front opening tanks remove the top and do the same


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

I started noticing fungus gnats in my isopod culture. It was really annoying because there were no frogs in there to eat them and I didn't want to throw the whole thing out.

I saw some of these recommended by someone on here and they worked great: 




Not as big as fly paper. I don't know if I'd stick them inside the tank, just because I don't know what chemicals they have on them, but I would think you'd be fine putting some near the vents and sucking up any flies inside the tank with a vacuum and hopefully it should go away in a while.

Good luck,
Thane


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

As others have said, outside fungus gnats will always find a way to your enclosure. Same thing happens with house plants that require alot of water (or that you might overwater). I haven't personally had a problem with them yet in any vivs (the again my only viv atm is a temperate viv for garter snakes but I keep it with springs and isos and natural substrate). I have had a few in a potted pothos I overwatered like 3 weeks ago (damn soil is still damp in there ><) I've seen several solutions for them on the Bioactive groups on facebook.

1. Overstock your viv for a bit on isos and springs. This will help them outcompete the gnat larva (granted this is a little harder in a tropical viv with so much damp detritus for everyone to feed on)
2. Pitcher plants all around the room
3. Fly paper
4. Vinegar in cups with cellophane over them....poke a small hole in the center and it will entice them in then trap them (also heard of using whiskey too lol)
5. Vacuum them out of the viv daily

Once you have the populations down at least keep something like the vinegar traps around permanently so hopefully you can stave off them ever getting a foothold in your viv again.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sometimes they come out in my new isopods cultures - I think from the peat - but they soon disappear. Never had any problem with fungus gnats in my vivs.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Fungus gnats are very annoying. I've dealt with them in indoor hydroponic set-ups and they are a PAIN to completely eliminate, but they can be controlled.

Fungus gnats like damp, stagnant air, moist conditions and plenty of organic matter. So basically, our vivariums are perfect for them.

My solutions are:
-Air Circulation. Might be a little tricky since our frogs love humidity, but enough air to push around the gnats goes a long way to stall their breeding. A PC cooling fan for the vivarium and a large oscillating fan for the room the vivarium is in. Fungus Gnats aren't the strongest fliers so the air circulation keeps them grounded and prevents some breeding. It will also help with the below

-Water. Is there standing water in the tank? Is you substrate too saturated? Again, fungus gnats love it moist and damp to the point of rotting. If they are appearing in large numbers then possibly you are keeping things too wet. Monitor your humidity and make sure you aren't spraying too much or have saturated substrate.

-Fly paper. Not the most attractive option. Fly paper outside of the vivarium will help with the stragglers. 

-Carnivorous plants. OUTSIDE THE VIVARIUM. My tropical pitcher plant (nepenthes alata) and sundews (drosera) LOVE fungus gnats and make a very interesting display piece. If you have a sunny windowsill in the room with your vivarium you can have an 'organic' solution to your fungus gnat problem.

I hope everything works out.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Fungus gnats are very annoying. I've dealt with them in indoor hydroponic set-ups and they are a PAIN to completely eliminate, but they can be controlled.
> 
> Fungus gnats like damp, stagnant air, moist conditions and plenty of organic matter. So basically, our vivariums are perfect for them.
> 
> ...


You are awesome. I knew all of those strategies except air circulation. I've been wondering or a while to why I haven't had a problem with them in my garter snake bioactive tank. The reason why would be the ceiling fan and the 12" fan I have pointed at the tank, constantly running. I did the 12" to help stabilize ambient temps near the tank a bit (my bedroom doesn't get enough flow from the AC). Little did I know this was impeding the fungus gnats (which are infesting my overwatered houseplants in my bathroom). Maybe I'll grab a fan for the bathroom too.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

why not treat the overwatered house plants? They have little stick like things you insert into the soil that has a chemical to kill them off....


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

It really isn't that bad. I see maybe one or two adults fly out of the pots when I'm in the bathroom, they aren't swarming. Frankly unless they are biting me or getting in my food I love about all insects so it don't bother me. I'd rather not use chems either, I'm trying to reduce all these chemicals in my life, just me being an oddball.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Someone posted a long time ago that for the house plants a layer of fine sand on the top of the soil discourages them. I have made traps with a container and cellophane , but I use a little red wine since they are so eager to drown in my glass of wine. I have also had luck with Rushthezeppelin's suggestion of adding more springtails.


----------

